# No Tools -- No Problem



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

These hands are still too sore to do much, but I still managed to get a couple of little plinkers finished.

This thread is not for showing off anything. It's mainly to asure all the newcomers to the forum that they don't really need anything but a good pocket knife and some sandpaper to have some serious fun.

I'm not an expert, but here is my advice:

1. Pick skinny, asymmetrical forks

2. Use leather tabs to attach rubber

3. Do not attach the leather tabs permanently

Below is a nice apricot fork sent to me by Melvin. This is what I mean by asymmetry. The fork curves rather than stays straight. The ergonomics of this shape makes for a much better grip on a skinny fork (more stable, more comfortable).





The reason for choosing skinny forks is that there is no serious carving and shaping to do. Peel the bark and do a little whittlin'. You don't really have to use sandpaper, either. A piece of broken glass and a good burnishing with a screwdriver or brass key will do.

Notice that I have flats connected with with tabs which are themselves connected with a rubber band, rather than wound on permanently with twine or dental floss. This makes it easier to switch from flats to looped tubes (shown later).





You want the handle to curl right into your fingers like above.

Now, here's another little oak one...



Notice how the looped tubes attach. You can have the sets all made up and just wind 'em on with the tabs, same as if you were winding on a set of flats on a larger fork.

Now Tex Shooter (Bill Herriman) says that you should pick a fork that is at least as fat as your index finger, and I am not really qualified to argue with his mountain of experience and knowledge. But I honestly have shot several slingshots of this size (horns are a little less than 1/2"), and never a problem of weakness has arisen. But remember: these are gripped as shown, so that instead of a fork hit, you are more likely to hit your finger. And these are target shooters, not for stout hunting bands.

And I have been shooting these just as accurately as anything else I own -- they are lots of fun to make and even more fun to shoot.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice little shooters and great info.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I forgot to mention that when you make one of these, keep the horns no more than two inches high. (safety, strength)


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice work, Bill.

I have an olive unit to finish that fits your suggestions almost perfectly (except for the removable tabs).


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice little shooters DH! Hope your aches and pains get better soon buddy.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Good looking Shooters!

A Start in this hobby is really easy and cheap...instant fun. Thats really great.

Tools? Isn´t the Brain the best tool ever? And everyone got one :hmm:


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Great thoughts for the newbies


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

bill these are amazing as usual i hope your arthritis is improving brother


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice pocketable shooters, hope your condition sees some improvement asap.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent work, DH. I think of all the slingshots I made as a lad ... using nothing but a pocket knife. Heck, nobody had power tools or sophisticated woodworking tools. It is a pity more folks do not realize how little one needs in order to make a perfectly functional slingshot. Thanks for the reminder.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice post DH, brass key? Hmmmmm....

Hope you get feelin better soon


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Nice post DH, brass key? Hmmmmm....
> 
> Hope you get feelin better soon


Oooooh, haha, so you think I was plagerizin' you, Harp? Okay, indeed it is Harpersgrace who I learned this from. But the only reason I posted it ol' buddy, is to save you the trouble. :neener:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Charles said:


> Excellent work, DH. I think of all the slingshots I made as a lad ... using nothing but a pocket knife. Heck, nobody had power tools or sophisticated woodworking tools. It is a pity more folks do not realize how little one needs in order to make a perfectly functional slingshot. Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


And with the broken glass and burnishing they can be good lookin' as well, Charles. Thanks for the kind words, man. :cookie:


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Nice shooters and read!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

great tip for the newcomers who are at the starting point. basic tools is all you need for a quick natural slingshot. i have a lil euc fork that i havent gotten to yet. was planning on making it into a b.b. shooter. i also use the flat side of my pocket knife blade to do some smoothing, sort of like a card scraper.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job DH, nice little fork!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

So true DH! Nice plinkers


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great post, DH!

I love this style of slingshot and always shoot well with them :thumbsup:

Here's hoping for a quick recovery for you!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

A functional shooter with character..thats all you really need!
Awesome, simply.!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> harpersgrace said:
> 
> 
> > Nice post DH, brass key? Hmmmmm....
> ...


Just busting your chops DH, I doubt I was the first to use a old key..


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I really like the rubber band holding the tabs. I'ma do that!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone for you nice comments. I am now starting to work on a big oak fork. Hands are feeling a bit better.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

fast recovery my friend and nice slingerys

cheers


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Great info, so simple approach, very good lesson!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your knowledge, DH.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Great job!


----------

